# Any DELTA Controls Installers here??



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

You either know it, or you don't.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not me. In that end of things, my experience is mostly with Novar.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't tell my friends at Siemens that I think Delta is better than Apogee.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Not me. In that end of things, my experience is mostly with Novar.


Isn't that what's in Home Depot and some malls?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Isn't that what's in Home Depot and some malls?


A lot of these things are scaled for businesses of all sorts. It's all generally either Lonworks, Bacnet, or Modbus. There's probably a couple hundred programs that utilize those basic three protocols/network types. I really wish they'd all go away and everything changed to ethernet. I could do a lot more of the things that I really want to do that way.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I really wish they'd all go away and everything changed to ethernet. I could do a lot more of the things that I really want to do that way.


Ethernet's limitations are 200ft from the hub. Everything Ethernet is a homerun. FAIL

What I'm seeing lately is all the controllers connected by fiber, but that's all A-B in an extremely robust facility where money is no issue. Dedicated 1" EMT for the fiber with no condulets except C's.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

We have a TAC system at work with their map quest programing (GUI).
It is probably similar out IT guys program it but they don't have any idea what a pid loop is or how to tune it. 

their pitch is IT friendly :no:

http://www.schneider-electric.com/sites/corporate/en/products-services/buildings/products-offer/range-presentation.page?c_filepath=/templatedata/Offer_Presentation/3_Range_Datasheet/data/en/shared/buildings/tac_vista.xml&f=NNM1:Building+Management+System~!NNM2:Building+Management+Systems~!NNM3:TAC+Vista


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Loop tuning is the service tech's job.

BUT, there is a GREAT book out there dedicated to tuning loops...


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Loop tuning is the service tech's job.
> 
> BUT, there is a GREAT book out there dedicated to tuning loops...


I do them all the time in plc's and dedicated controls but out it guys don't under stand how to do the hard wired stuff like using a chart recorder to chart the responses to tune it correctly.
You know the mentality straight out of college don't know which way to turn a wire nut and won't learn from some one who went to the school of hard knocks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> Ethernet's limitations are 200ft from the hub. Everything Ethernet is a homerun. FAIL
> 
> What I'm seeing lately is all the controllers connected by fiber, but that's all A-B in an extremely robust facility where money is no issue. Dedicated 1" EMT for the fiber with no condulets except C's.


Wrong - Ethernet can go just a little over 300', the cable is cheap and easy to work with.

~Matt


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Wrong - Ethernet can go just a little over 300', the cable is cheap and easy to work with.


RS-485 can go what... a half-mile? And hit 60+ controllers on the way?

You only hit your big high-dollar critical function controllers with ethernet, and they are typically located in close proximity to each other.


----------

